# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Nivelbussit h64:llä 1990-luvulla

## Tarkastaja

Mahtoiko linjalla h64 liikennöidä HKL:n sinisiä letkuja aivan 90-luvun lopulla / 2000-luvun alussa? Tuollainen muistikuva jäänyt mietityttämään.

----------


## vristo

Toki ajettiin. Itseasiassa linja h64 oli yksi ensimmäisistä bussilinjoista (myös h65A sekä h71), jolle nivelbussit sijoitettiin, sen jälkeen kun niitä alkoi tulla myös Koskelan varikolle vuonna 1987 (sarja 8701-8714). Myöhemmin myös sarjan HKL 8901-8912,  kuten myös 9105-9110 nivelbusseja käytettiin siellä edellisten rinnalla. Ko. linjan hoito siirrettiin jossain vaiheessa Koskelan varikolta Ruhaan ja nivelbussit olivat silloinkin vakiokalustoa, aina siihen asti kunnes Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne aloitti sen liikennöinnin kilpailuvoittonsa myötä.

----------

